# OT: Iverson demands trade



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4266460#post4266460

if only we had something to trade for him.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

houston wood be unstopable if they had AI


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AI = Less shots for Yao, Not the number 1 option

I wouldnt like it


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

To be honest, i never believe AI is suitable for Rox sys, though i love him so much.

I think what we need of a 3-point guy is like Manu in Spur.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We must do everything we can to get AI. Trade everyone except Yao and TMac. AI+TMac+Yao and 2 scrubs from NBDL can beat any team in this league :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AI/T-Mac/Yao :drool:

AI has a bad rep as a chucker, but everyone's forgetting about what he can do when he plays with other star players. During the Olympics he always had a pass-first mentality, and his handles are still sick even at this age. Maybe T-Mac can talk him into demanding a trade here??


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

I should say even Battier is more suitable for ROX than AI.

AI can help with steal,and break.

assit? Tmac can do this. And AI is suitable for some quick offence sys as SUN.

For his limit of height, everyone knows JVG prefer tall PG.
Although AI can contain somebody's break, but when faith some strong PG as Billups, or good shooter as Arenas. AI couldn't provide enough DEF.

Thinking about 2001, what kind of player AI need?

BTW, if you want to trade AI without Yao or Tmac, the deal is impossible.

I'm not to offend some AI fans, becouse i am one of them. I have downlaoded many clips of AI on my computer. I enjoy his way to play.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

philly wont let AI go without getting a star player in return.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, it's not like we can trade Alston, Howard, and JLIII for A.I. This is never going to happen for the Rockets. (Try maybe IDK, the Knicks?)


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

naa.. isiah aint the gm no more.. wont work


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

chn353 said:


> naa.. isiah aint the gm no more.. wont work


Isiah is still the GM, he just took on coaching responsibilities as well...kind of like Pat Riley's situation with the Heat.


Back to topic, I don't think we would want AI anyway, too many stars in our team if we had him. I hope he goes to Minny. Him and KG would make a good pairing i believe.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

thats no good. if we meet them in the playoffs it could be trouble


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

What would Minny be able to trade for him?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> What would Minny be able to trade for him?



Garnett. Both superstars need change of sceneries


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Garnett. Both superstars need change of sceneries


Minny can make a deal without KG being involved. 
They got few young players with decent players. Also they got the salaries to make a deal work. The questions is, whether Mchale can pull something off. He is just well...an idiot


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No Iverson in Minny
I think he is looking for the east, not the west.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> No Iverson in Minny
> I think he is looking for the east, not the west.



if he is going to narrow down his choices, not many teams can match iverson's salary or would be willing to take up his contract.

would indiana be interested or maybe the celts?


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

celts, it is most possible.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

redhug said:


> celts, it is most possible.


they wont want to trade him to a division rival


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

But if not, which team can match AI's salary and provide 76er good players?

Maybe another choice is NYN.

Minny claims that they won't do the trade for AI's salary.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4266460#post4266460
> 
> if only we had something to trade for him.


YUK no way I want him on this team. No way.


----------



## Jayveeberetta (Mar 20, 2006)

AI won't be a good fit in Houston. What this team needs now is good role players, not another star player.


----------



## Jayveeberetta (Mar 20, 2006)

AI won't be a good fit in Houston. What this team needs now is good role players, not another star player.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Is Indiana is possiblity? A.I and O'Neal would be sick. Indy have got the players and the contracts and dozen swingman that can be traded to the Sixers.

Stephen Jackson and Marquis Daniels/Jamaal Tinsley/Granger?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

milwaukee could be a possibility they have the talent to trade for him and if they are willing to give michael redd they could obtain a good inside out combo with AI and bogut/villanueva inside, and i believe ruben patterson's on a farely extreme contract for his talent he could also be thrown in to even up contracts

this is probably the worst trade idea i have ever come up with:clap2:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> milwaukee could be a possibility they have the talent to trade for him and if they are willing to give michael redd they could obtain a good inside out combo with AI and bogut/villanueva inside, and i believe ruben patterson's on a farely extreme contract for his talent he could also be thrown in to even up contracts
> 
> this is probably the worst trade idea i have ever come up with:clap2:



Redd and Mo Williams have formed a good partnership in the backcourt and are scoring enough. A.I would not be a good fit in this team. 

Kobe Stopper is a actually a good fit with Bucks.

Don't see this trade happening.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Someone should make this a v-bookie event. What team will AI end up on?

You can do it 1/1 odds or make up your own!

I would bet on it!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Alston+Wells+Padgett+1st round for AI

AI+Battier+Novak+Hayes+Yao :cheers:


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

With the recent injuries to T-mac, would the Rockets consider trading T-mac and players for Iggy and Iverson?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> With the recent injuries to T-mac, would the Rockets consider trading T-mac and players for Iggy and Iverson?



Iggy and A.I for Tmac!! Sixers lose out bad.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Is Indiana is possiblity? A.I and O'Neal would be sick. Indy have got the players and the contracts and dozen swingman that can be traded to the Sixers.
> 
> Stephen Jackson and Marquis Daniels/Jamaal Tinsley/Granger?


We (Indy) are indeed in the race with Boston and NYK. (probably the 3 top candidates) Iverson wants to stay east as its the easiest way to the finals. what (hopefully) gives us an advantage over NY and boston is that they are division rivals, plus the fact that we have a better shot at the playoffs.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Auggie said:


> We (Indy) are indeed in the race with Boston and NYK. (probably the 3 top candidates) Iverson wants to stay east as its the easiest way to the finals. what (hopefully) gives us an advantage over NY and boston is that they are division rivals, plus the fact that we have a better shot at the playoffs.



If O'Neal is not part of the deal if it happens, Iverson would relish the inside-out, 1-2 punch.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i dont think iverson would be a good pick for the rockets, and i wouldnt want to give up someone with a bright future like luther head and chucky hayes for someone who is getting old. 

Dont get me wrong iverson is still one of the best players in the league i just dont think its worth giving up some young talent for iverson.

Also if he went too houston yao's and tmac's number will go right down because of this.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> If O'Neal is not part of the deal if it happens, Iverson would relish the inside-out, 1-2 punch.


i think if you talked to people here, it wouldnt matter. iverson would never pass the ball to JO anyways. he would probably dribble the ball for 23 seconds then pass it to JO and blame JO for the shot clock violation. that or he would just run down the court and jack up a 3 as soon as he got down there.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey who has the link to that "practice" video with the counter?


----------

